

Don't pollute your github with forks - abritishguy
https://medium.com/p/c396bd966338

======
chewxy
I regularly delete my forks once I'm done with my pull requests. I used to do
keep-ups (fetch from upstream, merge into my own, push into my own)... then it
got tiring and out of hand.

And I haven't even contributed much to open source (very very very few pull
requests)! So I started deleting repos once I have not contributed for > 6
months

------
TheRealGL
A great idea, but I personally think it is good to have these contributions
visible to anyone who is viewing my profile- demonstrating that I'm someone
whom one would like to work with.

~~~
abritishguy
The contributions would still be visible (under contributions, and
repositories contributed to), it just hides the fork (and simply having a fork
doesn't mean you have contributed anyway).

